# How often should a Fish Poop?



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Gotta put this out there, This is something that has been wracking my brain for a while now..lol..:squint:and also helps us to see whether to treat for an illness, if we don't see some poop in the tank, :-(well, if not, how long should it go before we see something, because with regular tank cleaning, including gravel vaccumming, we might not see the poop,:roll: hmm..well, with that said, what is the average poop cycle for a fish,?

Does anyone have any idea..I was thinking a healthy fish, would be 2x a week, but if 2 weeks pass, and only one poop, would that be a problem?? or Normal..:shock:


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd say more than that... My guy poops 4 or more times a week when he isn't constipated. Id think probably close to every day or every other day though. When he's constipated it's usually two or three and one or two will be abnormally large and gross lol.


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

With my CT, I'm lucky he if poops once a week, but he has constipation issues. Right now he's on day eight with nada and he's looking a little bloated. My DT goes about every other day and my HM is daily doer lol. I have no idea what's normal, but I've learned what to expect from my fish. Each one is different.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It depends a bit on the species, but fish should poop a few hours after a meal. Just like with humans, once a week would be really really bad. My goldfish normally "do their business" about 3-4 hours after a meal whereas my bettas will sometimes poop within an hour of eating. Temperature is also going to play a large roll here. Higher temps mean faster metabolisms which mean faster poops.


----------



## sholee (Jan 2, 2012)

My betta is fed 3 pellets a day 5x a week and 2 bloodworms once a week. I see his poop usually every other day, if not every day.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I see mine poop 1-2 times a day, since I feed them 1-2 times a day


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I asked this question when I first joined the forum too. OFL said they should be pooping fairly often but in observing my own bettas, I've noticed they really have different schedules. Halfmoons tend to poop less than other types, for some reason. The type of food you feed also plays a part. A food made mostly with fillers will produce more waste because there's less nutrients for the fish to use. A good food will produce less waste.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never paid any attention to how often mine poop but I know they do because I see it. Lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

basically xD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow that is very intetesting Sakura..I notice soewhat less poop lately and I got worried..but hes been eating Hakari on a reg basis so its like 1x every other day..or 2x every 2-3 days..its on an odd schedule..and never the same..Thanks for that info


----------



## dragonflower (May 28, 2012)

Ok, now I'm feeling really dumb but I've never noticed fish poop at all. I'm assuming it's cause I'm not looking for it. When I do the 100% clean I just dump all the water and rinse out the gravel. How do you guys look for the poop? Is this something I should be doing??


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I just check how big my Betta's belly is. He seems to poop at Night. His belly gets smaller, but I've never seen him poo. -_-


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Well betta poop is very small. I've actually seen my little guys poop, and it's tiny. Something that small breaks down very quickly unlike my goldfish poop. I often find their poops when cleaning their aquarium.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I don't know how often mine does. In the year I've had him, he's never let me see him poop. But I think it's 3-4 times a week, I would guess from cleaning.


----------

